# iCloud Drive / optimisation stockage local / smart sync



## Vinyl (27 Novembre 2020)

Hello,

Je ne comprends pas quand iCloud Drive ne garde les fichiers que dans le cloud et donc libère de la place sur le disque dur.

J’utilise DropBox avec ma boite et on a une fonctionnalité « smart sync » qui permet de choisir les fichiers qui ne doivent être que dans le cloud (on les voit bien dans le finder, ce n'est pas l'option de synchronisation sélective, mais ça permet de libérer de l'espace, si on a besoin du fichier, on le télécharge). Sur iCloud Drive, ça se faite automatiquement mais est ce que vous savez comment ça fonctionne ? A partir de quel espace libre disponible sur le DD iCloud décide de ne garder que la copie cloud ?

Je demande car je vais monter ma boite et j’aurais aimé utilisé iCloud Drive (j’ai déjà un abonnement 2 To pour sauver les photos) et il me reste plus d' 1 To de dispo. Je serai donc bien passé sur iCloud Drive pour mon activité pro.

Merci d'avance,


----------



## ericse (27 Novembre 2020)

Bonjour,
Avec iCloud c'est o-to-ma-tic, pas besoin de savoir comment ça marche, c'est Apple qui s'en charge  
(et non je n'ai aucune idée des critères retenus pour décider de garder ou pas un fichier en local)


----------

